

I implemented a command-line version of Spritz - littleq0903
https://asciinema.org/a/7882

======
littleq0903
for the originality, check out
[http://www.spritzinc.com/](http://www.spritzinc.com/)

------
littleq0903
really love this way to improve reading, so just take a while to implement
this to let me use it in terminal :D

how is it?

